# como duplicar una tension sin transformador ni bobinas de 6A



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (May 11, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, soy estudiante  y me  colocaron el trabajo de diseñar un multiplicador de tension pero con el inconveniente  que debe soportar una carga de 6 amperios y no puedo utilizar transformadores ni bobinas  y los circuitos electronicos que conozco no soportan esta carga.


----------



## okcomputer (May 11, 2007)

Modulandola PWM


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (May 12, 2007)

¿pero como?  la verdad no conozco mucho en el  tema  PWM


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 12, 2007)

Hola, con PWM podés bajar la tensión, vos lo que querés es subirla.
Yo hice algo parecido, está acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12517.html
Sólo usa capacitores y diodos. No llega al doble de tensión pero algo la sube


----------



## mcrven (May 12, 2007)

Hola a todos los de este hilo.

En relación al circuito que pùblica Francisco, les indico que sí es posible obtener el doble de tensión. Si observan bién, el circuito es un oscilador de onda cuadrada de aprox. 55 Hz, si no calculé mal, el cual es amplificado por dos TOTEM POLE y entregado via capacitores de 4.7 µF (imagino que dice mF por no tener acceso al símbolo "µ") a un puente-diodos.

Si, en vez del puente-diodos, alimentan un doblador de tensión, la resultante daría alrededor de 24V.

Ahora bién, en cuanto a la corriente, todo dependerá de la capacidad primaria: Batería, capacidad de los transistores y, básico, la capacidad de los capacitores de transferencia y filtro. Puede mejorarse también aumentando la frecuencia.

En especial para Francisco y me disculpas la observación.

Dices estar usando un sistema PWM y eso no es cierto. PWM viene de Pulse Width Modulation. O sea, en cristiano: Modulación del ancho de los pulsos. Para eso debería contar el circuito con un sistema de feed-back (realimentación) que los modificara en función de alguna variable (en general la carga y la estabilidad de la tensión de salida). Ese no es el caso del circuito mostrado. Su frecuencia es completamente fija y el ancho de pulso también ya que no se muestran ningún tipo de circuitería para el feed-back.

Según dice Francisco, la tensión no llega exactamente al doble y eso es normal. Toda tensión entregada a un puente-diodos resultará ser = VAC*1,41 y, eso dariá aprox. 17 V DC para ese circuito.

Sin más comentarios, les saludo y les deseo éxitos en sus experimentos: mcrven


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 12, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> En especial para Francisco y me disculpas la observación.
> 
> Dices estar usando un sistema PWM y eso no es cierto. PWM viene de Pulse Width Modulation. O sea, en cristiano: Modulación del ancho de los pulsos. Para eso debería contar el circuito con un sistema de feed-back (realimentación) que los modificara en función de alguna variable (en general la carga y la estabilidad de la tensión de salida). Ese no es el caso del circuito mostrado. Su frecuencia es completamente fija y el ancho de pulso también ya que no se muestran ningún tipo de circuitería para el feed-back.: mcrven



Bueno, no me molestan las observaciones, espero que no te moleste la mía:
me parece que no lo leíste bien, por ejemplo, nunca dije estar usando PWM: "No es muy difícil modificarlo para que sea regulable y estabilizada, se puede hacer con un PWM tipo el TL494, lo que pasa es que no tengo mucho tiempo." y sé lo que es, si no no hubiera recomendado el TL494
Otra, la frecuencia es aproximadamente 700Hz, pero depende de la alimentación y de la compuerta. A mayor frecuencia corrés el riesgo de que no termine de transferir la carga de los capacitores. Puse 700Hz porque con el simulador llegó a ser la óptima, a mayor frecuencia caía la tensión.
Y la tensión de salida está completamente relacionada con la carga que le pongas. Sin carga y despreciando la caida de tensión en los diodos y transistores, entregaría 24V.
También aclaré lo que significaba 4.7mF
Y sigo, no es totem pole, esa configuración usa dos NPN y este caso son un NPN y un PNP formados por una configuración cuasi-dárlington para reducir la caída de tensión
No sé si entendiste el funcionamiento del circuito, pero lo de la tensión que se multiplica por la raiz de 2, es con alterna, acá sólo transfiere la carga de un C a otro. Los diodos no están para "rectificar", están para permitir la carga y descarga cuando sea necesario
Espero haber aclarado las dudas


----------



## mcrven (May 12, 2007)

Seguro que sí se aclaran dudas Francisco y no hay molestia ninguna. Más bién me debo disculpar puesto que quien dijo "modulandola PWM" fue okcomputer y no tú. Sin duda que la intención es buena también.

Saludos y hasta la próxima: mcrven


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (May 16, 2007)

muchas gracias por sus ayudas   se crearon nuevas ideas en mi mente ................................


----------

